

How to pin blocked content to Pinterest - krisrak
http://blog.initlabs.com/post/18226946517/how-to-pin-blocked-content-to-pinterest

======
kennu
Should be pretty easy for Pinterest to add proper server-side validation of
pinned pages. (This trick is based on removing the meta tag from the DOM in
the browser.)

